# What brand of dual thermocouple/differential thermometer do you use?



## DuMass (Jul 7, 2009)

Or have you completely moved on to a digital gauge manifold with dual temp probes?


----------



## nicktech (Jun 22, 2009)

fieldpeice!! love it


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)




----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

I have a Fieldpiece and an Amprobe brand and a handfull of small digital thermometers. I have an old Robinaire that was great but they stopped making the probes which really sucks.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Cooper SH66A.


----------



## geno54 (Sep 21, 2009)

Have a Fluke 52 and recently bought a 52-II. Plus an assortment of UEI digital stick thermometers. Have rigged up a pair of thermocouples to do DB and WB with a wick on one. Have not gone to digital gages yet


----------



## milk man (Aug 5, 2009)

I use a Fluke also. I've done the same. I uses shrink tape and put two thermocouples together. Put a velcro strap on the back and a round magnet. Now it can go hands free.


----------



## fcs1234 (Oct 11, 2009)

DuMass said:


> Or have you completely moved on to a digital gauge manifold with dual temp probes?


Done both digital gauge Digicool 1250 and 1200
dual temp probes fluke 52-II


----------



## Maxvicious (Oct 12, 2009)

geno54 said:


> Have a Fluke 52 and recently bought a 52-II. Plus an assortment of UEI digital stick thermometers. Have rigged up a pair of thermocouples to do DB and WB with a wick on one. Have not gone to digital gages yet



What he said ^^^


----------



## nicktech (Jun 22, 2009)

ive got a clamp with the t couple for my fieldpeice so there no strapping or wrapping


----------

